# Has anyone heard/experienced this new type of hive?



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

https://video-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=37f34a38d9f0c89c4772b87d69cfeefc&oe=55BBE383


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your link won't work. Not much new in hive designs that have not been used before. 

 Al


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is another link. Hope it works. I thought this would be wonderful since you do not have to disturb the bees at all in order to get the honey. Just wondered if anyone had any knowledge of it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_pj4cz2VJM[/ame]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Your link won't work. Not much new in hive designs that have not been used before.
> 
> Al


I was thinking about building a structure out of a rot proof wood that had a cavity in it and one opening toward the bottom. I haven't worked out dimensions but it would resemble a hollow tree. The idea is that the honey would not be harvested but it would serve as a place for a wild colony.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> I was thinking about building a structure out of a rot proof wood that had a cavity in it and one opening toward the bottom. I haven't worked out dimensions but it would resemble a hollow tree. The idea is that the honey would not be harvested but it would serve as a place for a wild colony.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I don't know of anybody who has tried it.

I do know that if it is too close to the ground that mice will try to move in. I would want it up a bit.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thats a flow hive ,,, they have sold over a 12 million dollars worth but have not sent out any hives ,, go to www.honeycolony.com/article/3-reasons-to-go-against-the-flow-hive/

I think no one will ever get any hive sent to them as its a fake ,, cause 12 million and no one has a hive ??????? now think about that


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Hi Tom how you feeling?* Bet your right on ya can't buy one to have shipped to you. For one thing the bees put the nectar in cells angled up at 13 degrees, reduce the moisture then cap it. 
My question would be how do you get the bees to place the nectar in a place they can reduce the moisture to honey and have it flow out the spout into the jar. Then once in the jar how do you keep the bees from robbing their own honey from the jar not to mention the yellow jackets.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I've seen videos where they showed a variant that was a closed-system with sealed lids on the collectors, with hoses fitted into grommets - which would solve the robbing problem. 

I think that the people who bought in will get what they ordered. Plastics manufacturing is expensive and takes some time to get rolling. I think that the prices will eventually come down as well, whether someone steals the patents, or just modifies the design enough to pass muster and starts punching parts out of their own molds. 

I'm just not sure about the actual value of the product. They claim that it saves you something like 90% of work in keeping bees. But that is misleading. Their product may save you 90% of the work of harvesting, maybe, but harvesting is only a small part of the overall effort. If $200 or $300 per colony is worth it to save you 90% of the work of beekeeping, is it still worth it if it is really saving you 90% of 10% of the work?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

If $200 or $300 per colony is worth it to save you 90% of the work of beekeeping, is it still worth it if it is really saving you 90% of 10% of the work?
re think this its not $200 or $300 per hive its $675 per hive 

,,,,,Plastics manufacturing is expensive and takes some time to get rolling.,,,,,,

the mold has to have been made cause they show it as a working hive ,,,,even so over 12 million put up and no hives sent out ????????????souds like some one is in the cash ,,, think about it this way ,,, if they get 3% for a year and this started over a year ago ,,, 3% of 12000000= $$$$$360,000.00 that comes out to $ 30,000.00 a month ..... now tell me why no hives have been sent out ????????? at $675.00 for each hive ,,,, is high for a hive that you have to wait for and they do not even give a hint as to when they will START sending them out ,, so they will wait anouther year and and then think about what year they will send some out

and one more thing if the one you get does not work do you just s can it and order the next one ??????


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Have you noticed the pictures and the videos? 

It shows a hive with 2 deep hive bodies on it - and they are taking honey out of the top 2nd deep hive. Do their bees not swarm?

And here in PA, you better have two deeps filled with honey for the bees to make it through the winter. I understand you could add another deep and put the flow hive on it, but really - they have a time elapsed video with the honey pouring out of the hive into a jar - and no bees, and no insects of any kind are getting in to the open jars?

And listening to the video is just so funny. The guy talking about "stressing" the bees and all the "bad" things a beekeeper does. And it's just so easy to go out and twist a valve and honey just flows out.

Has everyone forgot the phrase "If it seems too good to be true . . . . . . it probably is."?!?


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I'd never trust the tubing not to get moldy/contaminated


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

also think about this ,,, I can not get my girls to work plastic foundation ,, the whole comb is plastic all the girls are to do is fill and cap ,,the comb itself is plastic ,, will the girls do any thing with it or swarm


----------



## DancingGoatFarm (Sep 23, 2015)

I didn't watch the video above, but I have watched a few others. To answer a few of your questions posed:
The bees do have to add comb to the plastic cells, just a little, then add the nectar then cap. But the honey doesn't just run out all the time. You wait until they have the whole frame capped, THEN turn the levers that move the cells and let the honey flow down, out the tube into your jar. The draining process only takes about 30 minutes. The tubes are removed after that 20 minutes, that's why they don't get moldy. And the bees clean up the bottom of the frame where the honey drops down to before running out, so they do, kinda, steal some back.
I also have seen videos from folks that HAVE ordered and got their FLOW hive parts.
I'm not part of their group and have nothing to gain, I don't even know if it will work out in the long run or not, but, I admire their innovative ideas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never in my life seen a lazy person succeed at any thing that requires work.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I can not believe that it only takes 30 min to drain the honey


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

And they have NOT SENT ANY OUT so how does someone have one to try ???? They aren't sending out til DEC !!!!!


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

..Looks much to easy if it works as advertized, somethin someware ain`t rat...........


----------



## DancingGoatFarm (Sep 23, 2015)

I've seen videos of people opening up packages of them...
Search youtube for flow hive. They are there.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been asked about this thing so many times that I feel like acting out a scene from an old horror movie stabbing it repeatedly with a big butcher knife while yelling "Die, die, die! Why won't you just die?!!!" I made a big announcement on my facebook page that the next person to tag me about it would get unfriended lol.

I have also heard that they have started shipping them.


----------

